# Empty cans...what are they good for



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

So - I toss an abundance of empty cans into the recycle bin every week, anything from tomato bits to canned peaches to gigantic, 64 oz chicken broth cans. Does anyone have any interesting uses for these? I am looking for reasons to keep some of them. Some of the reasons I list below, but I am sure everyone here has more creative uses for them:

1. Emergency cooking pot
2. Cups
3. Starter pots for seedlings
4. put some pebbles in them and with fishing line make a "burglar alarm" of some fashion
5. ?

Thanks,

hansonb4


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, I guess #5 would be maybe as an emergency weapon. Flatten it and hone the edge... Hmm. Put two together for a tin can phone? Then put a hole in the bottom of a can for a drip waterer. Fill with wick and wax for a candle.

That's about it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Lanterns


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Here are some (there I really isn't 101 but there are more in the comments. Found it on pinterest. :http://foodstorageandsurvival.com/101-uses-for-empty-food-storage-cans/


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Umm. I'd have to see it in use to decide if the amount of light is worth the effort. Come to think of it, there are a couple more uses I read about.

1) as a stove. Two cans needed. 

2) as a heater for a tent / shelter. 2-3 cans.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Definitely as a mini camping stove I made 2 and they work perfectly.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Place a hand grenade in with the pin pulled attached to a string. If you have any grenades??


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Cut the ends off, slit down the middle and flatten. ******* roof shingles. Also the rocket stoves are pretty neat.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Well, I guess #5 would be maybe as an emergency weapon. Flatten it and hone the edge... Hmm. Put two together for a tin can phone?


You learned that in the pen didn't you? Just kidding. Lol I couldn't resist.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I included the decorative lights (you can add natural scented oils) because I think they can be beautiful and smell amazing in the backyard or use candles/oil that can repel bugs. Functionality is important but raising your mood is also important.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> You learned that in the pen didn't you? Just kidding. Lol I couldn't resist.


The pen is mightier than the sword, ya know...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't see a need to keep cans around for shtf, I don't think I have ever went camping, hiking or backpacking without seeing some discorded cans along the way.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I like the lantern idea. Budgetprepp-n has a thread on here somewhere showing a soda can tea-light lantern where he cut the sides and pulled them out to function as reflectors. It might work with tin cans also, plus you could fit a larger candle in them.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think you should put a wick in, fill it with wax, then open the sides for reflectors. Keeps the candle from falling out if tipped.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I fill empty soup cans with water, stand back about 25 yards and shoot them with a 55 gr projectile at 3100 FPS just to see the splash.
Then I toss them in the hole behind the berm for a proper burial.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hang from string thru trees=alarm system.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

Poke holes in the bottoms and use for planting containers. Flatten out and cut into strips that can be sharpened if blades are needed. Strips also useful to make other objects like wind chimes, etc. 

You could even get real Magivery and fashion propellers out of them to make small wind-generators. The old-fashioned Christmas candle ornament with angels spinning around, made of sheet metal, comes to mind. Lots of possibilities there.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Three liter soda bottles come to mind. They have a larger opening than the two liter ones. Maybe a funnel too.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Targets for shooting!

The lanterns are cool also. Might be a cool project if you got young kids.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Empty cans are good for making water heaters,or at least one guy has made it work. 

See, aluminum is the best metal for radiating heat. So this guy runs the old cans thry a chemical wash to remove the paint. Then he has a tool that cleanly chops the ends off the can. Take a buncha these aluminum tubes, attach them together to form pipes about 6 feet long.

Fro there the pipes are painted black (airbrushed so the paint is only a few molocules thick...so not to take away from aluminums natural thermal transferance powers). The pipes are mounted inside of a box that looks like a long solar oven, then connected to water. As the water is pumped thru the heater box it is warmed substantially. 

Forget his website url, but they were selling these units so it prolly isnt hard to find plans for one of these.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Number 3 on your list is the one I was going to mention as I am old enough to remember folks using them to sprout seedlings before the prevalence of neighborhood nurseries became fashionable in modern society.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Target shooting


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Targets. Or (it came to him later) fill them full of cement. Recognize that you now have a great big wad cutter bullet. Build a cannon or mortar suitable. After all, you already have the ammo, and you know as well as I do that you always wanted one. See how far it goes with a film can full of black powder.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hell yeah! Shoot em. It's damn fun to watch them jump when bullets hit them!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Target shooting for sure. We also use them to help with drainage on the bottom of our keyhole garden beds. The kids have fun stomping them flat(ter) and then we layer them on the ground before putting the dirt and compost in.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Before I bought a lead melting pot from LEE, I used to use them to melt lead on my propane grill to cast bullets. (On the side burner I never use for anything else)


----------

